# Macro lens for Canon F1



## Daniel Scheel (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi everyone! 
I recently bought a Canon F1 and I wanted to shoot macro photography.

I was wondering what good macro lens there is (looking for around 100mm) that would give the best performance together with this camera.

Thank you and kind regards,


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 7, 2021)

Canon FD (for full-aperture metering) and Canon FL, R and non-FD (for stopped-down metering) series lenses.


----------



## compur (Jul 7, 2021)

Canon FD 50mm f/3.5 Macro,100mm f/4.0 Macro, 200mm f/4.0 macro


----------

